# My 1st Youtube Video



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Her is my 1st Youtube Video. Just threw it together, So I know it needs help. I'm going to start making more, just practicing.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good job. Looks like you do some nice work. Did you use Windows Movie Maker?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good bud, was kinda fast, if you could just slow it down a bit I think it would be awesome. you only get to see the pics for just a sec or so.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks! Nope, Adobe Premier Elements 7. Now that I have the program figured out a bit, making videos will be a snap. I've had the program for over a year or so, just got to it :laughing: You can upload the video from the program. IDK if that's normal for other programs but I thought it was cool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Looks good bud, was kinda fast, if you could just slow it down a bit I think it would be awesome. you only get to see the pics for just a sec or so.
> 
> Pat


Ya, I think it's at 3 second a pic, default was at 5. It seemed long to me. What's the standard do you guys know. Also can I replace it if I edit the original?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, I think it's at 3 second a pic, default was at 5. It seemed long to me. What's the standard do you guys know. Also can I replace it if I edit the original?


not sure what the standard is, I guess the nicer the pictures then the longer you would want to go. You have some nice photos in that movie. maybe double it from 3 to 6 seconds. just my 2 cents.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

don't look bad at all for just throwing it together!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> don't look bad at all for just throwing it together!:thumbsup:


Thanks, I was gonna throw this in the mix, but it was just something I passed by on my way to a job :w00t: :lol: I've been waiting a few weeks to post this pic. Thinking of you brother TJ :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

haha, makes me laugh. thanks I needed one tonight!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Her is my 1st Youtube Video. Just threw it together, So I know it needs help. I'm going to start making more, just practicing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrNuSjsOtM


Looks good Ewing Painting. Add some more conent to your description with key phrases and keywords for the search engines to pick up on.:thumbsup:
-Paul


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good man.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice job - bro. In all honesty, the pics are a lil blurry and that takes away from your craftsmanship. It doesn't demonstrate crisp, clean lines. Not saying your lines are not crisp but clearer pics would show that. Maybe invest in a tri-pod for your camera. I know my camera is pretty delicate and I need to use a tri-pod to get a more clearer pic. Or enlist a pro photo guy / gal to join your BNI group. Just some random thoughts.

I know you weren't seeking feedback but thought I'd share my opinion with you.

IDK - I think the time for each frame was decent. I wouldn't show each pic for more then 4 secs each. And add some audio - music or narration. JMO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice shots, but no sound.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Not bad for your first try Gabe :thumbsup:

You should slow down the pics though, add some background music, and alternate transitions so they're not all the same. 

Have you tried Animoto?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If the pictures were of ultimate quality as far as lighting, perspective, composition, then I think no sound would be necessary. 

But for most of us amateurs, sound can enhance an otherwise boring presentation.

At least your experimenting and getting it out there! Cool Ewing!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Gabe! Look for an HD setting in your program, sometimes that helps when you upload to Youtube to keep picture quality.
I think the timing and speed are perfect.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, gonna work on getting the pictures more clear. They were very clean until the upload. So ya I will be looking for that HD setting. I'm torn on music because what the right music? What if some one doesn't like the tunes and shuts it down. I'll keep it safe and go with Snoop Dog. :laughing: I also forgot to display my web addy. So I will work on it when I get the chance. Thanks for all your input. It is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------

